# Sports



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

A little late in the day but let me be the first to say- Thank you Ags !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

OOO°)OO


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

A great season so far. I hope they get a decent bowl with a decent team to play so they can show their stuff. I don't see them continuing this way for very many years. I think Anderson is about to become a wealthier man in a different stadium.

Enjoy this year and maybe a couple more then the Aggies will be looking for a new head coach again and the program will suffer.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I think about that and then I think of a few things why that he'll stay for another few years. There are about 4 factors that I think will keep him here for a little longer unless the U job came open. I don't see that happening unless their woes continue for awhile.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> A great season so far. I hope they get a decent bowl with a decent team to play so they can show their stuff. I don't see them continuing this way for very many years. I think Anderson is about to become a wealthier man in a different stadium.
> 
> Enjoy this year and maybe a couple more then the Aggies will be looking for a new head coach again and the program will suffer.


Well, my prediction of Anderson becoming wealthier and in a different stadium came to fruition quicker than I thought. Anyone have a reply of his dedication speech to stay with what he started in Cache valley?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I think he got new information and opportunities that came up since he gave that speech. Colorado and Cal were horrible jobs. Wisconsin is a big time, real deal, top 15ish football program in the country. They have a GREAT fan base, booster support, tradition and recruiting base. Three straight Rose Bowls! And he takes over the Big 10 Championship program? All that is an opportunity he didn't have last week. I don't fault the guy at all. I think it totally sucks for the Aggies.

But I will throw this out there - this was the best season ever in Logan, and they sold out only one home game - the Utah game. And only two games (Utah and UNLV) had more than 20,000 fans in the stands. That is pathetic support in a time when the stands should have been packed. I don't think fan support is a problem at Wisconsin.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I bet Mike Sanford the assistant is kicking himself for bailing out. But maybe the Indiana head coach job is better than staying at USU. Like you mention GF, fans in USU football need to step it up like the basketball fans. Same thing for Weber State--no football fan support.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll give Weber a pass. D2, and not very good. In a market with two significant D1 programs that get all the attention, and in a town that is fairly transient, and a commuter school. Logan is a destination school, in a town without much else to do, and the football team had an outstanding product this year. The stadium has been updated more recently than Utah or BYU, and such great kids up there to cheer for!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Right on! They only had one player arrested for trespassing at bar while in Boise. BYU had two for fighting in a family eatery and Utah just pours beer on people in their stadium. Props to USU.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Never understand that type of stupidity- I was in those situations years ago- we knew not to bring anything bad upon the university-


----------

